# UK Embassy & MOFA



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello folks, can any of you kind (well informed people) tell me where the UK Embassy and the MOFA offices are. I have looked on thier helpfull (sense the tone) websites and there are only PO Boxes.
My sense of direction is bad enough so nearest obvious landmarks would help.
Laura


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

British embassy is on the creek (bur Dubai side, and I mean right on the creek, where the dhows leave for their pleasure trips. Ask any cabby they'll take yoiu there.

Who are MOFA?


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> British embassy is on the creek (bur Dubai side, and I mean right on the creek, where the dhows leave for their pleasure trips. Ask any cabby they'll take yoiu there.
> 
> Who are MOFA?


Thanks Andy


I'll no doubt get the worlds most unhelpful taxi driver..... i know my luck!

MOFA = Ministry Of Foreign Affairs


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No idea on MOFA, sorry, can you not call them and ask? On second thoughts you're just as well asking here at least you might get the right answer....

I know what you mean with taxi drivers, but if you drive it's dead easy to get there, basically (this is the most straightforward route not the quickest) get to the Ramada hotel in Bur dubai so that it's on your right, go straight to the roundabout, straight on, keep going till you get to the creek and turn left, park up and the embassy's the huge (low rise) compound on the lhs.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> No idea on MOFA, sorry, can you not call them and ask? On second thoughts you're just as well asking here at least you might get the right answer....
> 
> I know what you mean with taxi drivers, but if you drive it's dead easy to get there, basically (this is the most straightforward route not the quickest) get to the Ramada hotel in Bur dubai so that it's on your right, go straight to the roundabout, straight on, keep going till you get to the creek and turn left, park up and the embassy's the huge (low rise) compound on the lhs.



Thanks so much Andy.... I am hopeless. Will taxi it tomorrow, wish me luck (Havent actually ventured to the driving thing yet, wrong side of the road/car for me, i'm working up to it)

Hopefully someone will know where MOFA is (tried phoning, I still dont know!) I will save that until the following day, dont want to test my navigation skills too much in one day!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, and LMC, you're not hopeless, just new....


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh, and LMC, you're not hopeless, just new....


Ohh (blushes) thanks Andy


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

ministry of foreign affairs is on the other side of the creek to the embassy, go through shindiga tunnel, head down as if creek is on your right, it near the huge building with big globe on it...

parking is, erm.......................great, honest


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Huge building with globe on it???

That'll be etisalat (or itisalot) then....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah, near there, although i can never be bothered to spell du, i mean etisaLOT


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

hi Laura 
this will help


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Which just goes to prove my directions were wrong, turn right at the creek LMC not left.....


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> hi Laura
> this will help


Thanks so much you guys, i will go, map and directions in hand.

Stevie, parking not a problem.... i'll take a taxi!

Andy.... your almost as bad as me! 

PS. out of interest, is it reallly called 'shindiga' tunnel?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on how slow the taxi driver goes and whether you're in the front seat.....


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

yes they called 'shindiga' tunnel


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks everyone, just back from my expedition. Found the embassy (couldnt really have missed it could I)
Tomorrows challenge:
back to the embassy, then to MOFA, but I think I passed it on they way so it might be a successful trip!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you attesting your marriage certificate?


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you attesting your marriage certificate?


kids birth certificates, why, am I also going to have to submit a passport photo of a stool sample or something, nothing suprises me anymore!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you attesting your marriage certificate?


Nah, she's asking for a divorce...


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> Hello folks, can any of you kind (well informed people) tell me where the UK Embassy and the MOFA offices are. I have looked on thier helpfull (sense the tone) websites and there are only PO Boxes.
> My sense of direction is bad enough so nearest obvious landmarks would help.
> Laura


The taxi driver will know, just tell him the area. I would advise that you ask him to wait for you before you reach the embassy as there is a layby across the road from the embassy where they can wait for you. I went to the UK embassy in late September and it took me ages to get a taxi going back to where I came from.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you might need a noc to get in the taxi...

my boss did birth certificate... a company picked up all the stuff, it cost him like 500 dhs and they went round all the places and did it all!!!!


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> you might need a noc to get in the taxi...
> 
> my boss did birth certificate... a company picked up all the stuff, it cost him like 500 dhs and they went round all the places and did it all!!!!


You tell me this now aftetr have taxi'd a 16month old and a 3 month old all round Dubai ...........

I'm just going to think of the warm feeling of satisfaction once complete, that should get me through tomorrow!

If you were born in 1980, ill let you off?!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> I'm just going to think of the warm feeling of satisfaction


That's cos your little one needs there nappy changed....

Incidentally, do you also take 2 car seats with you? That must be a total nightmare.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i was born in 1980!


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> i was born in 1980!


The best of us were!

Yip Andy, 2 car seats, 2 babies, change bag, double buggy! I'm a taxi drivers nightmare!! (And one of my own at times)


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> The best of us were!
> 
> Yip Andy, 2 car seats, 2 babies, change bag, double buggy! I'm a taxi drivers nightmare!! (And one of my own at times)



are you going with taxi.. why you dont drive.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> are you going with taxi.. why you dont drive.


I dont have a car (and Im too scared)

Anyway I made it, mission complete and (suprisingly) uneventful!
Tip for anyone going to MOFA to have documents attested.... take two babies with you.
The security guard said "no babies" I thought he meant I wasnt allowed in, but turns out he meant, go to the front of the queue even though your ticket says there are 68 people in front of you! In and out in 5 minutes, job done. Might even have my residence visa by christmas at this rate!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> I dont have a car (and Im too scared)
> 
> Anyway I made it, mission complete and (suprisingly) uneventful!
> Tip for anyone going to MOFA to have documents attested.... take two babies with you.
> The security guard said "no babies" I thought he meant I wasnt allowed in, but turns out he meant, go to the front of the queue even though your ticket says there are 68 people in front of you! In and out in 5 minutes, job done. Might even have my residence visa by christmas at this rate!


Thought if you still not finished and you will go with the babies in the taxi. I could send you a car with driver instant of going with taxi to finish your work. 
“any woman with kids should her husband Treat her like Queen, not just woman with kids. But woman with kids especially, because is not easy to raise kids. She should be spoil “


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Driving here isn't as bad as you think you know.

Example, I drive a Yaris, well, I don't have a penis envy problem..., and you just don't take any hassle, let them by, they'll all peg it (inshallah) and then the roads will be safer....

The only time I've ever got nervous is approaching the roundabout on Emirates Road after Ranches junction when the trucks are stacked up on the rhs, there's 3 lanes and the ******s in cars pull straight out into the outside lane when you're doing 80+. 

Now they DO piss me off.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Thought if you still not finished and you will go with the babies in the taxi. I could send you a car with driver instant of going with taxi to finish your work.
> “any woman with kids should her husband Treat her like Queen, not just woman with kids. But woman with kids especially, because is not easy to raise kids. She should be spoil “


Thank you Mralsuwaidi, but it wasnt that bad in the end, nice to appreciated too though!

Andy - as for driving you are probbly right, its more the left hand drive car I worry about will probably open the door trying to put the handbrake on! Will give it a go over christmas.. regain my freedom!


----------

